# Goldstock, 2010



## Judi

Labor Day Weekend-Friday-Monday
on Lake Cuomo
Lakewood,Pa.


----------



## Montana's Mommy

Where can I find information on this? Haven't been able to find anything.


----------



## momtoMax

here you go Bev.

http://goldstockcamp.com/info.php


----------



## Montana's Mommy

Thanks Jenn -


----------



## momtoMax

It looks so fun, I wish we could afford to go. Again I find myself saying, maybe next year. Le sigh.


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb

Will have to watch and see. Between work and Nancy's surgery the week before its going to be a last minute thing. At least it is a short ride.


----------



## momtoMax

Shoob&Sheeb said:


> Will have to watch and see. Between work and Nancy's surgery the week before its going to be a last minute thing. At least it is a short ride.


 
How far did you have to travel to get to Knoebels and define short ride? Just wondering how far Goldstock is from us - I haven't been sure. Thanks!!! I would so love to go for a day but 50 dollars during the summer when I'm not working is a lot of money to us.


----------



## Judi

You don't have to go for the entire weekend. You can go for a day.


----------



## momtoMax

Judi said:


> You don't have to go for the entire weekend. You can go for a day.


 
Thanks, I realize that but it's 25 dollars a person per day and if just my son and I go, it's still 50 dollars. That's a lot for us right now.


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb

Hi Jenn, switching between computers so lots of bugs to fix. We are in Wayne county in Lakeville. I plugged the data into gps and it is just over an hour trip. There are no major highways so maybe it is correct. If you are going let us know and we will to, otherwise the costs will make us skip it again this year.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Someday I hope to go to this event, but not able to this year.......


----------



## momtoMax

Shoob&Sheeb said:


> Hi Jenn, switching between computers so lots of bugs to fix. We are in Wayne county in Lakeville. I plugged the data into gps and it is just over an hour trip. There are no major highways so maybe it is correct. If you are going let us know and we will to, otherwise the costs will make us skip it again this year.


 
I am thinking about it - trying to figure out a way to be able to afford it if for just a day. It would be great seeing the 4 of you again! I tried putting it into mapquest and takes about as long as it took me to get to the picnic last year - go through Wilkes-Barre, Scranton, Carbondale, and up. My grandparents live in Towanda which seems maybe an hours drive away but the directions my mapquest gives me sends me WAY out of my way and calls it a 2 hour trip. If I go to my grandparents on Friday with my two dogs, I can leave Willow there and find better roads to shorten the trip either on Saturday or Sunday.

Going to email to learn more about this event: what the 25 dollars covers in meals, if anything. I'll post the information I recieve here.


----------



## ilovemydogs

I have been wanting to go for a couple years now. Maybe I will make it this year I know I don't have to work that weekend for once. Jenn, If you would be staying in Towanda I think that mapquest might be about right, but if you wanted to come through Tunkhannock you would be welcome to hitch a ride with me. I think it's only about an hour from here.


----------



## Judi

I hope you come. It will take me several hours to get there.


----------



## momtoMax

Judi said:


> I hope you come. It will take me several hours to get there.


 
Are you staying the entire time? Have you been there before? I am hoping to find out which day - Sat or Sun is the most exciting. 

I asked my grandparents if we could come up that weekend and would they be willing to watch Willow for the day. I think I've pretty much decided we're going to go as long as my grandparents are in good health - my grandfather is turning 91 next month so I am grateful for every day that they are okay!!


----------



## momtoMax

Here is the email I got back, reply first. She didn't say which day the contests/games were so I wrote back asking baout that again and telling her what GRF is. I think it's neat they let 2 people from each rescue go for free - have to spread that around if it's not common knowledge. 

_Hi Jenn,_

_GRF is ? _
_The money covers everything...all meals....so hope that helps. All rescue groups can send two reps for free for the weekend....so....._

_Let me know, and we can certainly help your friend get around...there are lots of people with golf carts, and I know there's always someone to give a person a ride._

_Gail_

_In a message dated 7/18/2010 10:16:44 A.M. Eastern Daylight Time, [email protected] writes:_
_Hi! I am a member of GRF if you've heard it and last year I read about your Goldstock and really would have loved to come but didn't have the means to. I know about it earlier this year so myself and a few of the members are thinking about coming for a day and I was hoping you could give us some info on the event as we've never been there. _

_1. The 25 dollars - does that cover anything other than just we let you spend the day here? Are any meals covered with the money?_

_2. My friend/another member Nancy is going to have knee surgery and as it is, it's really hard for her to walk long distances. Is there going to be a lot of walking involved or is it possible to find a not too far place to just hang out and enjoy the day?_

_3. Since we can only come one day, which do you think would be the more exciting day? Saturday or Sunday? I have a 9 year old so he'd like all your doggy contests a lot. _


_I really am hoping that we can work it out so we can come. It seems like such a great time for such a great cause!! Planning to remember and put aside money so we can stay the entire time next year but for now, a day will have to do. Thanks so much for your time and your help!!!_


_Sincerely_
_Jenn Connor_

​


----------



## Judi

I am signing up for the entire weekend but may leave early.
If you plan on coming only one day, I recomend coming Sat.
You can see my two Goldens in two different parades.


----------



## Judi

What is "GRF"?


----------



## momtoMax

Judi said:


> What is "GRF"?


 look upwards. GoldenRetrieverForum. Anyways, it's what all us Pa members have been calling our get togethers.

I was thinking Satruday too - thanks for the tip! excited that Crystal, ilovemydogs and her hubby are planning to go for a day...now just to tap shoobandsheeb and see if they want to go Saturday as well - worry with Nancy's knee.


----------



## Judi

momtoMax said:


> look upwards. GoldenRetrieverForum. Anyways, it's what all us Pa members have been calling our get togethers.
> 
> I was thinking Satruday too - thanks for the tip! excited that Crystal, ilovemydogs and her hubby are planning to go for a day...now just to tap shoobandsheeb and see if they want to go Saturday as well - worry with Nancy's knee.


I realized the answer to my question after I sent it.
GRF is NOT a Golden Retriever Rescue. Therefore, you shouldn't expect to get free admission from this forum at Goldstock.


----------



## Judi

I sent in my check.
Who else did the same?


----------



## momtoMax

Judi said:


> I realized the answer to my question after I sent it.
> GRF is NOT a Golden Retriever Rescue. Therefore, you shouldn't expect to get free admission from this forum at Goldstock.


 
I don't expect to get free admission - I realize that GRF is not a rescue - thanks for the concern. One of the reasons I wasn't sure about going was the cost.

Anyways, I plan on buying our ticket at the door so to speak, it says you can do that and I need to pay the money from next months budget.


----------



## Golden_Lover

Judi said:


> I sent in my check.
> Who else did the same?


It sounds like so much fun, I wish I lived closer, Charlie and I would totally come! We are in Indiana though, too long of a drive for us. :--sad:


----------



## Judi

momtoMax said:


> I don't expect to get free admission - I realize that GRF is not a rescue - thanks for the concern. One of the reasons I wasn't sure about going was the cost.
> 
> Anyways, I plan on buying our ticket at the door so to speak, it says you can do that and I need to pay the money from next months budget.


That is wonderful. I am so glad you will be coming.


----------



## Judi

Golden_Lover said:


> It sounds like so much fun, I wish I lived closer, Charlie and I would totally come! We are in Indiana though, too long of a drive for us. :--sad:


 I understand.
There is also a Camp Lucy.


----------



## Judi

Camp Lucy takes place the week after Goldstock.


----------



## WLR

Hey folks, Looks like I'll be there Sat with Piper & Paco. (aka Thing 1 and Thing 2)
If the weather is crummy, Sunday.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

I am on the Goldstock yahoo group email list and reading all the emails lately, boy I really wish I could go. Every year I plan on it and something comes up.........Sure sounds like fun!

Enjoy!


----------



## Judi

WLR said:


> Hey folks, Looks like I'll be there Sat with Piper & Paco. (aka Thing 1 and Thing 2)
> If the weather is crummy, Sunday.


I am glad you will be coming.
My two Goldens are entered in the Rescue and Senior Parades which are scheduled to take place Sat. afternoon.


----------



## WLR

[QUOTE.
My two Goldens are entered in the Rescue and Senior Parades which are scheduled to take place Sat. afternoon.[/QUOTE]
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Well, I'll make sure I get some good pictures...Will be bringing along what some people have called , the "super camera".


----------



## Judi

WLR said:


> [QUOTE.
> My two Goldens are entered in the Rescue and Senior Parades which are scheduled to take place Sat. afternoon.


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Well, I'll make sure I get some good pictures...Will be bringing along what some people have called , the "super camera".[/QUOTE]


----------



## Judi

Look for Buddy and Chloe.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up this wonderful event.
Gail is such a wonderful person and does so much to save Golden Retrievers!!!

http://goldstockcamp.com/info.php


----------



## momtoMax

an FYI due to a ruined tire, we will be unable to come. Had to spend the money I had budgetted for GoldStock on a new car tire. bummer for me.


----------



## Judi

I hope that you come next time.


----------



## Judi

I am leaving for Goldstock next Friday morning.


----------



## Judi

I have quite a bit to do before then.


----------



## WLR

momtoMax said:


> an FYI due to a ruined tire, we will be unable to come. Had to spend the money I had budgetted for GoldStock on a new car tire. bummer for me.


 +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Check your PM's. 
You & L.I. are going.
:wavey:


----------



## Goldenz2

We'll be there


----------



## momtoMax

May I just say that WLR is such an awesome person! I PMed him why we still couldn't make it but thanks so much for your kindness and willingness to help us out!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Goldstock*

Bumping this up-I think the world of Gail!

Yes, WLR, is an amazing man-such an advocate for animals!!!!


----------



## grcharlie

This is one event I would love to go to. We really need something like this in So. California! I hope everyone has a great time. I am so pouting!


----------



## Judi

It begins this Friday.


----------



## WLR

Goldstock, Here we come.....Just leave some dinner leftovers.


----------



## momtoMax

I hope everyone has a wonderful time....I will be thinking of you all and excited to read all about it!!!


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb

Wish we could have gone, but Nancy was not released from the hospital until Saturday afternoon. Maybe next year.


----------



## Karen519

*Shoob&sheeb*

SHOOB&SHEEB

I am hoping that Nancy is ok.


----------



## Judi

How is Nancy now?


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb

Long slow recovery. She starts outside therapy today. First time away from house in three weeks.


----------



## Montana's Mommy

Shoob&Sheeb said:


> Long slow recovery. She starts outside therapy today. First time away from house in three weeks.


 
As long as she doing better that's what matters. So glad to hear things are going well.


----------

